# Que pensez-vous des annonces leboncoin d'AirPods Max sous blister ?



## whocancatchme (7 Décembre 2021)

Salut à Tous,

Cela fait un moment que je louche sur une paire d'AirPods Max. Etant sur Paris j'ai mis une alerte leboncoin, et j'ai très très souvent des annonces de AirPods Max sous blister à 300-400€ !!

Un lien en exemple :
https://www.leboncoin.fr/image_son/2073009280.htm 

Je mets une image au cas où l'annonce soit déasctivé.

A votre avis  Vrai ? Faux ? Volé ??


----------



## edenpulse (7 Décembre 2021)

Toujours se méfier des annonces trop belles pour êtres vraies. Pourquoi vendre des airpods neufs sous blister beaucoup moins cher qu'ils pourraient être vendus? Donc soit contrefaçon, soit purement de l'arnaque...


----------



## whocancatchme (7 Décembre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Toujours se méfier des annonces trop belles pour êtres vraies. Pourquoi vendre des airpods neufs sous blister beaucoup moins cher qu'ils pourraient être vendus? Donc soit contrefaçon, soit purement de l'arnaque...


Je pense aussi. Je dirais qu'il l'enlève du carton et mette n'importe quoi dedans, et avec une machine le remette sous blister.

Sachant qu'à 400€, je préfère le prendre sur Amazon.de

J'ai presque envie de demander pour 200€ et de voir par curiosité.. mais ça fais chère l'expérience  ! pour le bien de la communauté Macg ‍


----------



## JChris64 (8 Décembre 2021)

je dirais que, si pas de facture, mieux vaut laisser tomber...
les bonnes affaires existent, mais, en général, il y a au moins la facture ...
sinon ca pue l'arnaque, avec l'excuse N°1:"on me les a offerts mais je n'en ai pas l'utilité" 
je viens de voir l'annonce...
elle a presque un mois, donc si c'était une superbe affaire, ca aurait été vendu depuis un moment, donc il y a surement un hic (avis perso)


----------



## maxou56 (8 Décembre 2021)

JChris64 a dit:


> donc si c'était une superbe affaire


Bonsoir,
400€ sur leboncoin alors qu'ils ce trouvent souvent neuf entre 430 et 480€ sur amazon.de








						Promo : les AirPods Max à 431 € chez Amazon Allemagne, 479 € en France
					

Les AirPods Max atteignent un nouveau seuil chez Amazon Allemagne qui propose à 431 € le modèle noir. Comptez 6,67 € de frais de port pour une livraison estimée entre le 19 et le 22 novembre. Les autres coloris ne sont pas beaucoup plus coûteux, 449 € maximum, et toujours plus intéressants qu'en...




					www.watchgeneration.fr


----------



## JChris64 (8 Décembre 2021)

Je parlais par rapport au prix Apple ..
Et puis tout le monde ne va pas sur Amazon à l’étranger …
J ai acheté les AirPods Pro sur Amazon Italie et c’est une première pour moi lol
Le prix était assez canon (189,99€)


----------



## Matt82 (21 Janvier 2022)

J'ai tenté, mais je ne l'ai pas pris une fois le carton en main.
De subtiles fautes d'orthographe sur les étiquettes ("Made by Apole" ou encore "Designed in Califorma" par exemple) trahissent des contrefaçons. 
Le vendeur a eu beau semblé surpris et insister, je n'ai pas donné suite. 
Le packaging est à s'y méprendre.
Comme dit plus haut, pour une cinquantaine d'euros en sus, on les trouve neufs SUR AMAZON avec facture et garantie. 
Vu le prix, je déconseille.


----------

